# How To Print Contents of Keychain Passwords



## vienna01 (Nov 29, 2010)

How can I print out the contents of the keychain password file?
I want to print the NAME,ACCOUNT,PASSWORD and COMMENTS for each of the entries as a single batch-like job.[Not each ACCOUNT one at a time].
OSX 10.9.5 [Maverick]


----------

